# file upload



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,

does anyone know where I might find an advanced tutorial on 'file upload' as I want to include more security. This is for a ecommerce site with shopping cart. 

thanks


----------



## kshitijdivakar (Jan 18, 2007)

Simply Search on "Google.com" with various keywords


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

k****ijdivakar said:


> Simply Search on "Google.com" with various keywords


Well if we all did that, then there would be no need for this site... 

aconite, what kind of security do you mean? are you trying to protect from uploading viruses, bots, etc, more details would help.

Also, I'm assuming you already have an upload file script set up correct? Did you code it, or did you get it from some place?

Thanks!


----------

